

Networking: Pay It Forward - tmflannery
http://startupharbor.me/2012/06/27/networking-pay-it-forward/

======
tmflannery
Sometimes random opportunities come knocking and some people call it luck, but
I think a dedicated and thorough approaching to networking (more simply put:
meeting people and being open to ideas) is transformative. And what goes
around comes around too.

